# Impressed with LR CC on Iphone



## MarkNicholas (Nov 21, 2017)

Operating System: Win 10 pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic and LR CC

I have LRCC on my desktop, laptop and Iphone. I now have 30,000+ smart previews uploaded to the cloud synced from LR Classic. Last night I decided to play around with several older photos using LRCC on my Iphone.

I was actually very impressed at what it can do. There is more under the bonnet than meets the eye. One very neat trick, which I wish was in Classic, is what the "previous" tab does. In Classic the way this works is that you do your edits on one photo then move to the next press the "apply previous settings" tab and all the edit settings applied to the previous photo are applied to that photo. Annoyingly in classic that includes crop settings. But with the feature in LR CC it gives you 2 options, one of those options applies the edits without the crop settings.

I was also very impressed with the result of the edits and the ease by which they can be applied, even on the Iphone with my fat fingers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

That’s good to hear Mark. And yes, I’ve been requesting selective previous for years!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

